# Dad's Xmas present



## fordmike65 (Dec 11, 2012)

I was looking for a late 50's Spitfire like the one my Dad rode as a kid, but found a nice '63 American that Chuck had for sale here a few weeks ago. I cleaned and polished her up a bit,serviced the hubs and all bearings,aired up the original Westwinds & took her for a ride. I decided to pick up some new tires that Chuck had recommended. A local guy who sells on RatRodBikes ordered a set of 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 tires,tubes & rim strips. They're a little beefier than the originals, but no clearance or rubbing issues anywhere. Here's a link to his thread on RRB: http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=38659

Before:









After:








Size comparison:


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 11, 2012)

That's sweet Mike. I'm sure your dad will be stoked! My dad and I ride together. He has a few restored Schwinn straight bar tank models (pics) when I go there and when he comes down he just picks one out of the fleet. He's 70 and still can get with it pretty good--he still runs half marathons too though! The best to you and yours for the holidays. V/r Shawn


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 11, 2012)

Very cool Mike, I am sure he is going to love it!!!!!!!!  

It's funny my Dad & I never talked about bikes until he came to stay for a week recently and he saw my bikes.  He has the late stages of Parkinsons & dementia.  At times his mind is good but it is usually only for 10 or 15 minutes at a time and very random.  While he was here I asked a question during one of the times he had some clarity I had not asked in my 52 years, what bike did he have as a kid (didn't know if he had one or not, they were dirt poor with 7 kids in the family when he was growing up).  To my surprise the first thing out of his mouth was had two bikes, a Schwinn & a JC Higgins but the one he loved was the Schwinn!!!!!!! The clarity left before I could ask the model but it would have been somewhere in the late 40's/early 50's.  Maybe one day I'll find out which one.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments guys. My Dad & I have drifted apart a bit since I put my old cars on hold for a bit(which I plan to get back into very soon!) We always bonded working,wrenching & dreaming over these old hunks of metal. I'm hoping that he likes it & we spend some time together riding around town. If he indeed does like riding again, I will lace up either a 2spd kickback or SA 3spd I have lying around to make it a bit easier for him. I'm glad to here that you guys still are able to connect with your Dads with something you're very passionate about. I think I'm gonna go for a ride right now...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 27, 2012)

*hello  michael*

hello i think i had a  bike   like that  nice  bike  chucksoldbikes   i more toranadoes , typhoon  ,  american,hornets  , skippers  lots  of  schwinns  for sale  chucksoldbikes   thank u michael


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yes sir Chuck. That's the '63 American I picked up a few weeks ago. It's not exactly the '59 red/white Spitfire he rode as a kid, but he seems much happier with this instead. He was amazed at how nice the paint & chrome held up all these years. I just let the paint soak up some Flitz,waxed it up and gave the chrome a little polishing to cut through the haze. Then I mounted up the larger 26 x 2 x 1 3/4 tires you recommended. It really looks great. So good that 4 other friends wanted it in case he didn't really like it too much. Thanks again! Here's a pic just after I unveiled it to him:


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 27, 2012)

*hello michael*

tell   your  friends i have a green typhoon    as  nice as   that  american ill sell  for   150.00 shipped  i also have a  lt blue +white spit fire nice  bike id sell also
 if there    inttrested let me know  ill send ppictures
chucksoldbikes   i am  73  and some times  my son   rides  with  me  i have a  trek 420 all allumin and a trek elance all alumin  my son   will   ride  25 miles a day  i  just ride  5  miles with him
chucksoldbikes
but i ride  2  miles  every morning on   my  schwinn  delmar  the  new  style schwinn


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Dec 28, 2012)

*hello michael*

hello michael  send  me  your  email again  so i can send u   pictures
chucksoldbikes   or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2012)

Mom sent a pic of my Pops out for a ride this morning.


----------



## kngtmat (Dec 29, 2012)

Cool, you gave him a great looking bike.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Dec 30, 2012)

What a cool Christmas present for your dad.  He looks right at home on it.  Great job, Mike.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2013)

My Pops found an old pic of his Spitfire not long after it was given to him.


----------

